# Looking for Finn, 14.2hh Flaxen Chestnut Welsh D x



## Weezy (10 May 2012)

Hi everyone

Looking for the new owners of Finn, stunning 14.2hh flaxen chestnut Welsh cross.  He is 10 years old and his old owner would love to know that he is OK.

Please inbox me with any info

Thanks


----------



## danielledanielle (10 May 2012)

Hey, is that Joe Harters yard in Alvescott?x


----------

